# New Facebook Group



## BottleCapKid (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey guys if your intrested I've started a new Facebook group called Eastern North Carolina Bottle Club. Members can add and show off their NC bottles and talk about events and bottle information. The link is below . 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1492731284351596/


----------

